# E82 135i Alpine White tidy up



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

Well ive just bought myself a new motor. The tidy up begins this weekend! 
Any suggestions on waxes is welcomed. All my current waxes are supposedly suited to dark coloured cars.

First this for this weekend will to be fully decontaminate, and clay 
I plan on correcting it with a yellow 3M pad with AB enrich, and finish with a blue 3M pad with AB Finish.

Couples of pics from the advert


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice looking coupe, like the rims. :thumb:


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Best wheels on that car! Nice car


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking good and well loved!!
I'll look for it on the local streets
dave


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice looking motor bud:thumb:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

how big are the rims ?


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

good looking motor:thumb:


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Very nice, where did you find this one? 

Been browsing autotrader for a while looking for a decent one..


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for the comments lads!


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

cleancar said:


> how big are the rims ?


They're 18". 
Rears are 9" wide and fronts 8"


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

TJenkos said:


> Very nice, where did you find this one?
> 
> Been browsing autotrader for a while looking for a decent one..


I have too buddy. I was all set to pick a 335i SE up from London on Wednesday, but after numerous times of the guy messing me about, and wasted days which I booked off work, I stumbled across this on eBay. 
It's been on a couple of times before at about 18500, but he listed it as 16500, I went to look at it the day after messaging him and managed knock a bit more off too 
I'm really impressed with it! Completely different to my focus st I had before, and loads of fun!


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Now that looks the dogs:argie:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

cracking job.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Ooo very nice! A slight/subtle tint on the rear lights would look good! Wheels look ace


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice:thumb:


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Rowe said:


> I have too buddy. I was all set to pick a 335i SE up from London on Wednesday, but after numerous times of the guy messing me about, and wasted days which I booked off work, I stumbled across this on eBay.
> It's been on a couple of times before at about 18500, but he listed it as 16500, I went to look at it the day after messaging him and managed knock a bit more off too
> I'm really impressed with it! Completely different to my focus st I had before, and loads of fun!


Sounds like you got a bargain too then, really like it with the CSL wheels on it.

Look forward to the updates!


----------



## Audi m8 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi,

Nice beemer!

Ref your wax question. It's argued that there is no such thing as the right wax for car colour.... except maybe ones with dye added? You might want to list your waxes?

Personally, I'd use an Si Coating and have done just that on my white Merc. I used CQuartz UK
http://www.carpro.uk.com/cquartz-uk-edition-50ml-kit-w-reload/
Many pros & others recommend Si coatings or synthetic sealant on white as opposed to wax. Plus, as far as I'm aware, you can always put a layer of wax on top to add a bit of 'lip gloss' if the finish doesn't suit you.

:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well done fella, very nice coupe and the wheels do make the car stand out. The car must feel lucky to be in a safe pair of detailers hands.


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

Audi m8 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nice beemer!
> 
> ...


Off the top of my head:
Colli 915
R222
AG HD wax
AF desire
Obsession Aura
Soft 99 mirror shine (dark)

I was leaning more towards the R222 as it bought my mates silver 335i really well. I'll take a look at the Si coating you've listed.
Don't quite know if I trust myself with it though. I've only ever used gtec c5 and g5


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Ooo very nice! A slight/subtle tint on the rear lights would look good! Wheels look ace


I've been thinking ya out fitting LCI rear lights off the later models. They come with a slight tint, and I think how the light looks is much cooler



Just a pity they're 300 quid lol


----------



## Audi m8 (Feb 6, 2013)

Cquartz is a doddle to apply, same as most the other 'modern' coatings these days I'd assume.

I was swithering between Si coating or wax, since a have a couple of good waxes.... 'Desire' being one! Went for the CQUK (two coats) as a recommendation from a pro. Still might toy with a bit of Desire on top, if the mood takes me later...??


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

Audi m8 said:


> Cquartz is a doddle to apply, same as most the other 'modern' coatings these days I'd assume.
> 
> I was swithering between Si coating or wax, since a have a couple of good waxes.... 'Desire' being one! Went for the CQUK (two coats) as a recommendation from a pro. Still might toy with a bit of Desire on top, if the mood takes me later...??


Make sure you post results up!


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Rowe said:


> I've been thinking ya out fitting LCI rear lights off the later models. They come with a slight tint, and I think how the light looks is much cooler
> 
> 
> 
> Just a pity they're 300 quid lol


Ahhh! Still looks great just normal.


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice car!


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

well what an absolute mare Sunday was!
The thing is covered in bloody tar and iron. I must of washed the thing off at least 4 times after various assults of tardis and ironx, and now i've ran out. 
The paint work is pretty much contaminate free now, but it's crying out for a polish (which i plan to do when the weather is nice again)

I don't think the wheels have ever been cleaned, and some of the much was properly baked on. And yes, i ran out of wheel cleaner, so please excuse the dirt.



(in desperate need of some new wheel bolts)

applied a quick coat of R222 just to keep it protected until i can polish it. I know it's a terrible picture, but i'm happy with the results.


----------



## Audi m8 (Feb 6, 2013)

That's a steep hill. Hope that handbrake holds...??

Nice effort. Best to be better prepared next time tho. Plenty of product...!!


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Omg that car, with those wheels and LCI rear lights would finish me off!! :thumb: a lot more refined than your ST also!


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

123HJMS said:


> Omg that car, with those wheels and LCI rear lights would finish me off!! :thumb: a lot more refined than your ST also!


Well if someone would buy my ST. Then I'll be spannering some money into this 
I've already spotted a subtle little exhaust for it, which sounds absolutely amazing!


----------



## Vazza (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks lovely, think I've found my next car!


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

spent a few hours sunday morning fitting my new 7" intercooler. Suffice to say, it pulls alot harder now.

and spent a few hours washing/decon/waxing. Covered in a coating of hybrid 86. Absolutely loving the reflections and glossy wet look 


Also got a chance to use my new Sonax wheel cleaner. This is by far the best stuff i've used for a good while. I highly recommend. http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/sonax-full-effect-wheel-cleaner/prod_1180.html
along with that, i managed to polish, and then seal the windscreen with some G5.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I like that a lot, it's funny but white seems to suit the 1 series, the head sales rep at work has a brand new 120d in white and it just looks right. Yet a neighbour has a blue one and i really dont like it at all.


----------



## TheRonin (Mar 12, 2006)

i had my wheel bolts sand blasted and sprayed black cost about £10 much cheaper than buying new wheel bolts.


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> I like that a lot, it's funny but white seems to suit the 1 series, the head sales rep at work has a brand new 120d in white and it just looks right. Yet a neighbour has a blue one and i really dont like it at all.


I always wanted a white one. With the rims its sat on, people often confuse it with a 1M :lol:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Looking epic indeed.

Have you got a polisher? Come summertime pop round and we can coat it in some Swissvax Onyx if you like too, leaves and awesome finish on a white car!


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

Rowe said:


> Well ive just bought myself a new motor. The tidy up begins this weekend!
> Any suggestions on waxes is welcomed. All my current waxes are supposedly suited to dark coloured cars.
> 
> First this for this weekend will to be fully decontaminate, and clay
> ...


loooks class, seen it on focustoc already tho


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> Looking epic indeed.
> 
> Have you got a polisher? Come summertime pop round and we can coat it in some Swissvax Onyx if you like too, leaves and awesome finish on a white car!


I have yes dude. I keep meaning to do it :wall:


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

ravi811 said:


> loooks class, seen it on focustoc already tho


nice one Rav


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks a tidy example :thumb:

A mate had one a couple of years ago running 400bhp.

Definitely look at getting a JB4 or Cobb if you haven't already .


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

DMH-01 said:


> Looks a tidy example :thumb:
> 
> A mate had one a couple of years ago running 400bhp.
> 
> Definitely look at getting a JB4 or Cobb if you haven't already .


Cobb is in uk customs control as we speak, along with a set of catless downpipes. 
I have everything I need for the stage 2+ me now which is 450 at the flywheel


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

Finally got my Darklines fitted 
Soooooo much better IMO.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Looking well!!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

very smart car, looks great. Nice private reg :thumb:, i always looked at initials not considering my surname which i presume maybe the same as yours, 'Rowe'?


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

Christian6984 said:


> very smart car, looks great. Nice private reg :thumb:, i always looked at initials not considering my surname which i presume maybe the same as yours, 'Rowe'?


Present of mummy and daddy for my 18th I think it was. People often confuse it with a 51 plate. 
Looks a lot better on a more modern car though as opposed to the 2002 mk1 focus it was on when I first had it lol


----------



## Evo_automotive (Feb 1, 2011)

Lovely car, the wheels do make it look like a 1M. I'd like a 135i coupe next, I'm currently in an '06 130i m sport:driver:


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

well it's been a while since my last update. And quite a bit has gone on really!

I've finally had my catless downpipes, and catless and resonator-less mid section fitted. Got a BMW specialist to fit it all for me as its a real PITA to do the downpipes!
220 quid lighter, we started the car up, and i was HORRIFIED at the noise it made. Driving round town, the car now sounds much like a 50cc moped with no exhaust on. BUT! when it's on full chat, the noise is just unreal.
i'm hoping/guessing it is something to do with the standard back box trying to make everything louder!
I have notice that supersprint (who make my midpipes) do offer a resonated y section, which i'm going to buy when i've got a few spare pennies
http://www.supersprint.com/en/GB/pr...turbo_306_hp_n54_engine__07_E28093E280BA.aspx

anyway, here's a few more photos of how its sitting on the springs:






fill ups are becoming pretty regular too


few fancy pics my mate took with his DSLR, please excuse the dirt :lol:








So. I'm pretty happy with the car at this point. Only thing to sort out now is a weeping seal on the pan on the gearbox (common fault). I go away to a festival called 'run to the sun' (possibly the worst festival i've ever been too). Come back Monday, unpack my things out of the car, come back out, and i'm greeted with this:

not it doesn't really seem like that much damage from the photo. But the arch is now touching the wheel over large bumps 
Now i suspect it was the icecream man who's caused the damage (its the right colour and everything). So cheers for that Mr. Snowball censored
I've been quoted £250 for the damage, and £550 for the entire front end to be resprayed.
Obviously i've chosen to have the entire front end done.

also finally got round to fitting my rear discs and pads. I originally ordered a set of tarox discs like the front, but after waiting three weeks, and the supplier saying i wouldn't receive them until mid july, the order was cancelled.
So i've now got a set of slotted black diamond discs along with yellowstuff pads on the rear

Oh and I shall update the thread with a couple of videos once I've got some decent internet signal :lol:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Some nice additions buddy!

Real shame about the idiot knocking into you!!

Bet it sounds insane, you getting it mapped now or waiting for an oilcooler?


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> Some nice additions buddy!
> 
> Real shame about the idiot knocking into you!!
> 
> Bet it sounds insane, you getting it mapped now or waiting for an oilcooler?


It does sound pretty mental full throttle tbh! 
Here's a little clip on fenton industrial:




i've got a few more videos on my instagram (username is N88888_DAWG)

It's fully mapped up now to stage 2+ so probably about 380bhp at the wheels. New tyres are going on this weekend, so hopefully i'll be able to get a bit more power down.

I've been real tempted to buy an M3 rear subframe and diff! i really want an LSD!


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks seriously nice that does! There is a chap with one of these at my golf club down here in Coventry, it's black with black 1M wheels and look the nuts, he may be on the owners forum ... private number plate something like C1 CUP


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

123HJMS said:


> Looks seriously nice that does! There is a chap with one of these at my golf club down here in Coventry, it's black with black 1M wheels and look the nuts, he may be on the owners forum ... private number plate something like C1 CUP


Cheers dude. I don't recall the plate. But I haven't been on the forum very long. It isn't as active as the Focus ST forum I used to be on lol


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Sounds savage that mate!


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Rowe said:


> Cheers dude. I don't recall the plate. But I haven't been on the forum very long. It isn't as active as the Focus ST forum I used to be on lol


yeah they're no where near as common


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Very smart mate, I do love my beemers. I'm after an e90/e92 m3 next but they are still a bit too pricey for my liking. Well done for picking the 135i aswell not the usual 120d zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

jayz_son said:


> Very smart mate, I do love my beemers. I'm after an e90/e92 m3 next but they are still a bit too pricey for my liking. Well done for picking the 135i aswell not the usual 120d zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Cheers dude. A mate at work has a e92 m3. He was fairly shocked when we went for a spin together. 
Perks of having turbos means I get instant power unlike him.

If I had the money, I'd live a 1M. But I haven't got 40 grand floating about.


----------



## Ry_B (Mar 30, 2007)

Looks really nice and sounds even better!


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

Ry_B said:


> Looks really nice and sounds even better!


Thanks mate


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

I do like the look of this car. Very nice.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Rowe said:


> Cheers dude. A mate at work has a e92 m3. He was fairly shocked when we went for a spin together.
> Perks of having turbos means I get instant power unlike him.
> 
> If I had the money, I'd live a 1M. But I haven't got 40 grand floating about.


Yeah I'm not surprised about outright power your 135 would keep up, I like the m3 for the complete package and the LSD of course


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

jayz_son said:


> Yeah I'm not surprised about outright power your 135 would keep up, I like the m3 for the complete package and the LSD of course


They're awesome cars!
M3 subframe and LSD is high on the mods list for me. Just time and money is fairly lacking lol


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Pictures are gone, but I think I saw this last night outside Subway, looked tidy (if it's the right car) :thumb:


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

Jord said:


> Pictures are gone, but I think I saw this last night outside Subway, looked tidy (if it's the right car) :thumb:


Not sure where the pics have disappeared too. I'll have to have a lookies

But yeah that was me


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Subwaaaay slaaaag


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> Subwaaaay slaaaag


Bussssssted. It's fine though, I'd been the gym before. 
Subway is my weekly treat :lol:


----------

